# Basement shop layout opinions...



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

We're closing in on our plan for enclosing a part of the basement and making it our shop.

Here's our latest plans. 









Most everything is or will be on wheels...so smaller tools like the scroll saw can be moved out of the when not in use. The table and the table saw are two huge objects, but fully mobile. It may be a ballet to get them around, but hopefully they won't interfere very often.

I only have a Jet DC 650 1HP dust collector, but I plan to put it in the closet and run 4" PVC pipe to it from various tool stations. We don't have an air compressor, but it would also go in the closet if we get one.

Any fatal flaws you can see in these plans?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks good to me. :thumbsup:

Could be tough to get long material in and out of your storage are tho.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Ya, I thought about that...in fact, I went down and took one of our walnut boards and practice getting it in and out. There won't be a framed door opening there...there's no need for it, so that gives about an extra foot on the top. Basically, if we can get boards in, we can get them out. And if we can't get them in, then we'll just temporary store them somewhere else in the workshop area....shelves along the upper part of any of the long walls would work. I don't forsee often working with anything longer than 8' though. Thanks for the comment though, it's a worthy concern.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong...but the dust collector closet is going to need to have some kind of outflow grill too, right? I mean, it's sucking in air into that room, and if I don't give the air someway to get out of that room then I'm going to lose suction. I don't know if there would be enough leakage around the door to take care of that. I can just put a small square opening in the wall to accomodate that. Just making sure I'm seeing that right.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You are correct.

I would put a louvered grate in the common wall.

Proly 2' X 2' or so.


----------

